# Your Favorite Factory Color....



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Simple Question, Whats your favorite factory paint color.......


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine is the Orange on the new Eclipses (like 06/07 and on)....looks the closest thing to candy. Also like Long Bech Blue Pearl (Acura NSX), Orange Pearl on Lamborghinis


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

GM Sunburst metallic II


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

i have to go with the good old cadillac diamond(pearl) white, simple but classy!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

</span>


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

Nissan Pearl White. Seen it cleaned....looks like a mirror.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Post pics beezies! :biggrin: 
Prowler purple is my favorite


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Man, I like about 3 or 4 colors on the brand new Camrys, I don't know if it's the bodylines or what, but the metallic pastels are really looking awesome to me.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the electric orange on these fords is pretty nice


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

midnight orchird like on my gramp's 65 chevelle malibu :cheesy:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

BURGUNDY OFF NEW BIG BODY LEXUS. TRI-COAT. CLOSEST TO KANDY YOU'LL GET OUT OF FACTORY.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 5 2008, 11:49 AM~10095343
> *midnight orchird like on my gramp's  65 chevelle malibu  :cheesy:
> *


Nice Color


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 5 2008, 04:01 PM~10096929
> *BURGUNDY OFF NEW BIG BODY LEXUS. TRI-COAT. CLOSEST TO KANDY YOU'LL GET OUT OF FACTORY.
> *


any pics?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-bodys-n-llacs_@Mar 4 2008, 09:03 PM~10090476
> *i have to go with the good old cadillac diamond(pearl) white, simple but classy!
> *


yup,,White Diamond is the shit, looks like trash when its dirty, but when clean,,ooooo weeee!!!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 5 2008, 06:01 PM~10096929
> *BURGUNDY OFF NEW BIG BODY LEXUS. TRI-COAT. CLOSEST TO KANDY YOU'LL GET OUT OF FACTORY.
> *


yeah that color is nice.


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 5 2008, 07:58 AM~10093725
> *the electric orange on these fords is pretty nice
> 
> 
> ...


That electric orange is only available overseas, not offered in the USA. Ford of Europe color


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I really like this color on the Scion TC not sure why.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 5 2008, 04:09 AM~10092647
> *Post pics beezies! :biggrin:
> Prowler purple is my favorite
> 
> ...


That does look cool on that car.


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2008, 09:14 AM~10103879
> *I really like this color on the Scion TC not sure why.
> 
> 
> ...


 That paint is cool....when you look closely at it, it has rainbow flake in it


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 4 2008, 10:26 PM~10090676
> *</span>
> *


X2


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 6 2008, 11:59 AM~10105193
> *X2
> *



x3


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 6 2008, 10:15 AM~10103894
> *That does look cool on that car.
> *


Gonna look cool, on my car too. :biggrin:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

PARCHMENT IVORY PEARL FROM LINCOLN


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sash1_@Mar 6 2008, 04:08 PM~10102956
> *That electric orange is only available overseas, not offered in the USA. Ford of Europe color
> *


I didnt know that. too bad for you guys, nice color..


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

there was this green that mitsubishi came out with on the diamante back i think in '01-02'. that one and the captiva blue from the early 90s honda civics.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

I have to say that the homeboy that said the Lexus burgundy knows whats up! I seen that color even dirty, it looked nice!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

theres this GM color that they use on Yukons and Denalis 
its like a bluish green mixture, i dont know what its called but that shits my favorite if anybodys got some pics post it up


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

GM cobalt blue


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

any pics of the lexus burgandy?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i like this color, its bad ass when the sun is out also


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Mar 7 2008, 08:44 PM~10117704
> *I have to say that the homeboy that said the Lexus burgundy knows whats up! I seen that color even dirty, it looked nice!
> *


:yes:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sash1_@Mar 4 2008, 07:58 PM~10089842
> *Mine is the Orange on the new Eclipses (like 06/07 and on)....looks the closest thing to candy. Also like Long Bech Blue Pearl (Acura NSX), Orange Pearl on Lamborghinis
> *


actually i ordered that paint for my regal it came on 08 eclipse rs
its a eye catcher,,when i open the can of paint it looks kandy red but when i angle it,,it turns copperish orange,,its gonna be sick!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 8 2008, 01:28 PM~10121932
> *i like this color, its bad ass when the sun is out also
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color :biggrin:


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Mar 7 2008, 10:29 PM~10118378
> *theres this GM color that they use on Yukons and Denalis
> its like a bluish green mixture, i dont know what its called but that shits my favorite if anybodys got some pics post it up
> *


I've only seen this color twice....Its crazy. It changes colors from a blue to a green depending on which angle you look at it. LOOKS JUST LIKE CHAMELLION PAINT.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sash1_@Mar 11 2008, 03:10 AM~10140822
> *I've only seen this color twice....Its crazy. It changes colors from a blue to a green depending on which angle you look at it. LOOKS  JUST LIKE CHAMELLION PAINT.
> *


Ive seen it on a few Escalade ESV's too, I think it was one of the colors in the "platinum" package.


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

still love my probes color 



















or that new Black Cherry color on the DTS


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sash1_@Mar 11 2008, 05:10 AM~10140822
> *I've only seen this color twice....Its crazy. It changes colors from a blue to a green depending on which angle you look at it. LOOKS  JUST LIKE CHAMELLION PAINT.
> *


 seen that shit too ...it looks real good seen it only on SUVs ... been considering that color tho


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Mar 11 2008, 06:59 PM~10145277
> *seen that shit too ...it looks real good seen it only on SUVs ... been considering that color tho
> *



Kill yourself!













My favorite stock color is Black as well. I also like that orange on the new Eclipse. But definitely Black!


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 5 2008, 01:09 AM~10092647
> *Post pics beezies! :biggrin:
> Prowler purple is my favorite
> 
> ...


Anyone else got pictures of cars with prowler purple paint??


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

I always liked ford toreador red for a dark goldy blood red, but I painted a car wednesday night with a 2009 GM color called Merlot, that is very similar, but nicer imo. I like it a lot, one quart of base had over 80 grams of pearls in it.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Wave line pearl


----------



## cadiluv (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Mar 5 2008, 10:20 AM~10093461
> *Man, I like about 3 or 4 colors on the brand new Camrys, I don't know if it's the bodylines or what, but the metallic pastels are really looking awesome to me.
> *


Tru that....I love the light green one...like on the hybrids....maybe for my linc.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I like this Chevrolet Spicy Orange... There's another Chevrolet Aveo color... It's like a blue/green with mad pearl in it, there's one that the local dealer, but can't seem to find a pic.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 22 2008, 04:09 PM~10230562
> *I like this Chevrolet Spicy Orange... There's another Chevrolet Aveo color...  It's like a blue/green with mad pearl in it, there's one that the local dealer, but can't seem to find a pic.
> 
> 
> ...


Found it.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

dark burgundy color on the 07 Lexus es 350


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 22 2008, 06:25 PM~10231203
> *dark burgundy color on the 07 Lexus es 350
> *


looks like the lexus color has got this on lock. :biggrin:


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

Giallo Orion from Lamborghini Murcielago. (pearl metallic yellow)

I took this color code and had my car painted in it. (see my avatar)


----------



## ihop4fun (Mar 24, 2008)

Ferrari red


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 12 2008, 01:50 PM~10151696
> *Kill yourself!
> My favorite stock color is Black as well. I also like that orange on the new Eclipse. But definitely Black!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

cheverolet indigo blue.....


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

*BLACK*
x100


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:0 nice topic.... i'd have to say my favorite factory stock color would be OG medow green off the 64 impalas


----------



## MrBurgess (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this the Lexus color you guys are talkin about?


----------



## Justin_Inc (Mar 16, 2005)

i have 'many' favorites. 1969 Hemi Orange, 1970 Panther Pink, 2000+ GM 'INDIGO Blue', as well as a few others


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrBurgess_@Apr 21 2008, 09:28 PM~10471697
> *Is this the Lexus color you guys are talkin about?
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

kinda looks like kandy to me


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats the 1 I was talking about, It looks clean as fuck in person!


----------



## MrBurgess (Sep 30, 2007)

The color is Royal Ruby Metallic, at least that is what its called on the Lexus website.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 8 2008, 10:04 PM~10369476
> *:0 nice topic.... i'd have to say my favorite factory stock color would be OG medow green off the 64 impalas
> 
> 
> ...


damn it you beat me to it mines is paint code 954 white/green


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

one of the homies from my club got his caddy painted that lexus color looks sick


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Apr 23 2008, 08:57 PM~10489576
> *damn it you beat me to it mines is paint code 954 white/green
> *


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

id have to say that copper orange color on the chevy colbalt ss


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im not sure if this is a stock color but its called *Champaign*. Can anyone post a picture of that color?


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Apr 24 2008, 12:39 PM~10494516
> *Im not sure if this is a stock color but its called Champaign. Can anyone post a picture of that color?
> *



Anyone? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MrBurgess_@Apr 21 2008, 09:28 PM~10471697
> *Is this the Lexus color you guys are talkin about?
> 
> 
> ...


YEP! IT'S TIGHT AS HELL IN THE LIGHT. LOOKS MORE LIKE KANDY THAN KANDY BASECOAT DOES. :biggrin:


----------



## lotaimpalass (Oct 20, 2006)

I think it is called monico Blue on 63 impala's


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*
I dunno wut color this is but I love how it looks on the town cars, grand marquis'
*


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrBurgess_@Apr 21 2008, 08:28 PM~10471697
> *Is this the Lexus color you guys are talkin about?
> 
> 
> ...


This color is Bad Ass and I'm painting my 63 rag the same.
It's called Matador Mica Red. :biggrin: 

Too bad the lighing isn't the same.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 8 2008, 10:04 PM~10369476
> *:0 nice topic.... i'd have to say my favorite factory stock color would be OG medow green off the 64 impalas
> 
> 
> ...



:werd: I can co-sign that!! Mine is the stock '63 color, but they are pretty much identical


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ant63ss_@May 26 2008, 05:38 PM~10740756
> *:werd:  I can co-sign that!! Mine is the stock '63 color, but they are pretty much identical
> 
> 
> ...


we have sompthing in commin  and i'm glad i'm not the only one that likes that color


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

black

hate red


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 14 2008, 10:44 PM~10659282
> *This color is Bad Ass and I'm painting my 63 rag the same.
> It's called Matador Mica Red.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



how hard is it to paint that color?

im looking to a nice factory color to paint my daily because i dont want to have to pay out my ass for a candy that'll probably fade anyway


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 9 2008, 06:04 AM~10369476
> *:0 nice topic.... i'd have to say my favorite factory stock color would be OG medow green off the 64 impalas
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the Volkswagen Fresco green, nice 60s kinda color also


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 8 2008, 04:28 PM~10121932
> *i like this color, its bad ass when the sun is out also
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I want my mc this color. What's the name/paint code?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

og gm anniversary gold


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

Mary Kay pink :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrBurgess_@Apr 21 2008, 09:28 PM~10471697
> *Is this the Lexus color you guys are talkin about?
> 
> 
> ...


thats the color im going with


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hard2get_@Mar 8 2008, 01:30 AM~10119016
> *GM cobalt blue
> *


NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING!!!...HAVE IT ON MY 85 CUTTY...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I've seen a brand new Land Rover in my area with a crazy orange pearl color it is nice. How would I go about getting this paint? I think it's a 2010.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 5 2010, 06:36 PM~16195628
> *I've seen a brand new Land Rover in my area with a crazy orange pearl color it is nice.  How would I go about getting this paint?  I think it's a 2010.
> *


The dealer or a paint shop will have a book with the color codes. Once they have the code, they can mix it.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 5 2010, 10:12 AM~16190590
> *og gm anniversary gold
> *


Great choice


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

corona cream :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

O.G 59 IMPALA ASPEN GREEN


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

2009 toyota suv brown, anyone got a pic?


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

Is this right?
Pyrite Mica


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jan 5 2010, 05:32 PM~16193300
> *NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING!!!...HAVE IT ON MY 85 CUTTY...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that color looks more custom than stock.
Good choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 5 2010, 07:48 PM~16196961
> *corona cream :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Jan 6 2010, 01:08 PM~16203156
> *Is this right?
> Pyrite Mica
> 
> ...


yup thats it! pics dont do it justice though. My lac will be going this color soon :biggrin:


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 7 2010, 12:13 AM~16209090
> *yup thats it!  pics dont do it justice though. My lac will be going this color soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 6 2010, 05:48 AM~16196961
> *corona cream :biggrin:
> *


Gotta agree with that!  

It's like I always say. 'When in doubt: Corona Cream' :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Jan 6 2010, 12:08 PM~16203156
> *Is this right?
> Pyrite Mica
> 
> ...


that color looks badass


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Jan 6 2010, 02:08 PM~16203156
> *Is this right?
> Pyrite Mica
> 
> ...


I was checking out this color few weeks back and first thought that came to mind was that it would look good with some leafing and striping.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 6 2010, 11:13 PM~16209090
> *yup thats it!  pics dont do it justice though. My lac will be going this color soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 9 2008, 06:38 AM~10125588
> *actually i ordered that paint for my regal it came on 08 eclipse rs
> its a eye catcher,,when i open the can of paint it looks kandy red but when i angle it,,it turns copperish orange,,its gonna be sick!!!!!
> *


The color ya'll talking about will look like this but i got this off an 07 kia'. When the sun hits it has a gold pearl to it.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 8 2010, 02:02 PM~16226448
> *The color ya'll talking about will look like this but i got this off an 07 kia'. When the sun hits it has a gold pearl to it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: They are talking about a different color than what you have...I know cuz there are 2 of those Eclipses around here.. It's a bright-ass color like almost tangerine-ish copper..


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 8 2010, 06:13 PM~16228969
> *:no: They are talking about a different color than what you have...I know cuz there are 2 of those Eclipses around here.. It's a bright-ass color like almost tangerine-ish copper..
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

1 of my favs


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 8 2010, 06:13 PM~16228969
> *:no: They are talking about a different color than what you have...I know cuz there are 2 of those Eclipses around here.. It's a bright-ass color like almost tangerine-ish copper..
> 
> 
> ...


that color is a bitch and half to paint. sprayed my lincoln that color and the paint was shooting transparent as fuck!! u'd think that after 8 coats the bitch would cover but NO. we tried saving it by flaking it the fuck out but nothing. i love the color tho! fell inlove with it first time i saw it. the paint code is m03. good luck with that tho.  

now due to that im repainting the car over. this time im going red. i got a random red my friend mixed for. but i think imma save it for something else and go with the new lexus red (matador red mica ) :cheesy:


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@May 15 2008, 12:44 AM~10659282
> *This color is Bad Ass and I'm painting my 63 rag the same.
> It's called Matador Mica Red.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


dayum i went on a mission looking for the name and paint code and it was in here all along.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I liked this one, which is the reason why i chose it :biggrin:


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

white gold tri-coat, bad ass color


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

2002 PRIUS HYBRID!! MEAN ASS GREEN GOLD PEARL!!


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Limerock green probably gonna paint my 62 this color if I dont candy it looks good in person.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

good old fashion og 1962 chevy impala blue 912 paint code


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Jan 24 2010, 06:59 PM~16396984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a factory color ?? Looks nice if it is. :cheesy:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jan 26 2010, 03:10 AM~16409347
> *That's a factory color ?? Looks nice if it is. :cheesy:
> *


Yea comes on the Hyundai genesis coupes.


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nassau Blue Metallic


----------



## WagonLuver (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 309Chevy4life_@Jan 24 2010, 03:08 PM~16394304
> *white gold tri-coat, bad ass color
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like that white diamond tri-coat color on cadillacs


----------



## Rony420 (Jan 8, 2010)

94-95 GM colosionne med blue WA127A i painted my regal this color and loved it!!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

jaguar colors are always nice!!!


----------



## 1985buickregal (Aug 14, 2009)

can anyone tell me what the paint codes are on the madow green 64 on pg.3 n the 59 aspen green on pg.5?


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MrBurgess_@Apr 21 2008, 09:28 PM~10471697
> *Is this the Lexus color you guys are talkin about?
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i bought for my impala matador red mica with a red flake


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the new 2010 orage color that comes on the new camaro , that color is sick , its got a tint of red and gold pearl , bad color man 










the pic wont show what im talikng about but it also comes on the new silverado's :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

and i love the corona cream color :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

damn i havent seen the green ones yet :0 :0 :0


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ford europe or ford australia, code EO for electric orange... has a healthy dose of gold pearl and sprayed over a white ground coat. really nice in the sun.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WagonLuver_@Jan 21 2010, 09:35 PM~16369872
> *1 of my favs
> 
> 
> ...


Man I like this


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 16 2010, 11:51 AM~16907238
> *damn i havent seen the green ones yet  :0  :0  :0
> *


saw one for the first time about a month ago at a dealer had to stop and take a picture :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

the lex and cadi same color?


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

TTT! any other colors people?


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

BAMBOO PEARL IS WHAT I CHOSE FOR MY RIDE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

corona cream


----------



## 305low (Apr 8, 2008)

anybody knows what color code is this??


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

is 300 micha blue pearl
lexus black saphrire effect
nissan 370z pearl white
hyundai has a black looking paint till u get up close it has a sick almost blue ice pearl looking mini flake in it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

im liking this one
09/10 honda tidewater blue metallic code: b549m


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------

